# Company for dinner, again!



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

haha that really cute


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

hahaha 
it's raining it's snowing! lol


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Omg those babies are to die for!! 
Bambi <3

ETA Gorgeous barn!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys I thought it was pretty sweet too.
I guess they have become big softies.
They have never shared their hay with the deer before this winter.
Don't know what made them change their minds....:wink:

Eliz, thanks! It started out small, and we've added onto it twice.
My hubby is thrilled that he does not have to help me buck bales anymore.
I just call my guy, he backs it right into the barn, drops it and we are good for the year! (Well it takes him a few trips...)
One of these days we will actually finish the tack room out there so I can get everything out of the house!


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

Ohhh, how sweet. I would just love to see a deer in my yard. The second picture looks like a postcard or something. Your horses are sweet to share.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Thats sooo awesome! I would love that to happen to me. Sadly we live no where close to forests or country.


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

How adorable! I love deer, we have a lot in our back yard! All the time(we live in the woods)


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

That was the cutest thing ever!!!!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sooo cute . Deer here are mostly a nuisance, they knock down the split rail in the back pastures trying to get through. :twisted:


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I feel pretty fortunate.
At any given moment I can look out a window and see deer. 

They are like extended family. 
We have 2 - 3 Doe's who have their fawns in the front pasture every spring!
So our family just keeps growing....
Love it!

When I get on the other computer later I will post some baby pics from last spring. I really got some great ones!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Here are the fawn pics, prepare for cuteness!

























































Hope you liked them!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks lildonkey8.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

*weird Elvis imitation* call me LD if you'd like


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Okay then, Elvis it is. Oh ahem, LD! :lol:


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

hehehehe


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Awwww!!! Thats adorable!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks.
I enjoyed being able to share some pics of my "extended family"!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Those pics of the fawn are ADORABLE!!!Too cute for their own good!! Thats too funny that you have them eating with your horses tho!! Your horses dont even seemed faised by it either!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats so adorable  very nice of them for sharing to


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Yah, I think they are just too cute, I take *way *too many pictures of them!

I don't know what changed this year. In the past the horses never shared their hay with the deer, pasture okay, but not hay.
They would give them the evil eye if they came too close.
But some thing apparently made them change their minds because they've been sharing all winter now!
I think it is great, and I don't think a few deer are going to put that much of a dent in my hay supply. :wink:

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG I wish we had them done here!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

PintoTess, what kind of "critter" is common for you to see around your place?


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

I love fawns! They never stop being adorable!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Your fawn pictures are stunning.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks horsegirl1213 and 2horses. 
Sure helps that I have their trust, let's me get close enough to get some really great shots.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

so so so cute!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks LD!


----------

